# Can they eat Oranges?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

My children have been wanting to give the girls some oranges and I was wondering if Oranges were safe for goats.
If the inside is, how about the Orange Peels?
I know they can eat banana peels, but what about Orange?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

ohhhhhhh mine love them


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Yay! That is WONDERFUL to know!
Another YUMMY I can add to their pregnancy 'treat' bowl! 
So far they each get the following once a day:
1 small apple
1/2 pare
1/2 banana
2 carrots
2 sticks of celery
and now I can add 1/2 an orange!
Yay!

Thank you SOOOOO much!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I found out that my little stink bugs hate the oranges! Peels, or flesh!
They spat them all out! All over the garage! (that is where we milk them, don't ask)

My Picky little Mini-Heifers! LOL


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol mine hate them too. My buck will sometimes eat a bite of peel but that's it. Hey I milk in my garage too. Its a good place to keep warm/cool/away from flies.


----------

